# Gto 2 step button shifter??



## mac_z_28 (Jan 2, 2011)

Trying to locate a shifter knob for my aftermarket gto Shifter...needs a button on it. I think hurst has a t handle style one (not sure of part number yet) and a sidewinder ball with a button but its white and i need black or atleast not white.

any others out there that u guys know of?


----------

